# Turtle Wax Ice



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Anyone tried the above? I've read a review which slated the durability but the idea of adding protection/shine quickly, without having to worry about staining trim or windows really appeals. Experiences please.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Uh-oh...

*Gets Popcorn*


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Not tried it, it isn't really aimed at detailers, just a mass produced, cheap and easy to use product to give a shine to a car, which is what 99% of the public want!


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

ive got a nearly full bottle used to do 1 panel 
its rubbish


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

My mate used it and he's not into detailing at all and he said it initially gave a good shine, but disappeared quickly. Also mentioned that it was quite an oily product, but not used it myself so can't really back any of this up.


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Ah well, even Auto Express slagged it off! I guess I won't be bothering then.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> Anyone tried the above? I've read a review which slated the durability but the idea of adding protection/shine quickly, without having to worry about staining trim or windows really appeals. Experiences please.


If thats what you want then try Bilt Hamber Autobalm. You may have read its hard to use and initially it is I suppose but once you get the hang of it a car can be done very quickly and it actually cleans the plastics as well. Car does not need to be 100% dry either.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Try Autoglym's Aqua Wax - it's a superb product for the money, and can be used all over the car with the exception of your windscreen. Similar to ICE, but actually works well.

It's been used in the trade as 'Express Wax' for a few years. It's about £12 from Halfords.


----------



## SimonVW (Jul 16, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Try Autoglym's Aqua Wax - it's a superb product for the money, and can be used all over the car with the exception of your windscreen. Similar to ICE, but actually works well.
> 
> It's been used in the trade as 'Express Wax' for a few years. It's about £12 from Halfords.


I like this stuff - suprisingly good durability and a quick way to top up protection & shine after a wash. Great for winter when the weather threatens


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonVW said:


> I like this stuff - suprisingly good durability and a quick way to top up protection & shine after a wash. Great for winter when the weather threatens


Exactly - a lot of people will dismiss it because of the type of product it is, and perhaps the brand, but it is great in certain circumstances.

One thing though... use it on a wet car. It doesn't look very good used like a normal wax.

When drying... spray it on whilst car is wet, work it in (glass and plastics come up well) and buff off with a seperate cloth.


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

I used some of that Turtle wax ice ....it stinks, I mean it smells of a chemical factory! Some waxes smell "ok" but I haven't smelt a cleaning product that bad for a while! Even domesdos doesn't smell as bad haha!


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Many thanks guys, I will give the Express Wax a go.

Cheers!


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

*Turtlewax Ice*

I have tried it, it's a good product if you want a quick wow result that will last a week, would be perfect if your going to a show and want it to shine in the sun. Durability is not great,makes the paint feel great when buffed and feels like more of a grease that a wax when your putting it on. It is a quick fix detail. I use it as a time saving exercise, but I am not relying on its durability just it's short wow factor.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> ive got a nearly full bottle used to do 1 panel
> its rubbish


am wanting to try this,wat you doing with your bottle????


----------



## Lappy (Jan 21, 2008)

Saw a advertisement in Top Gear magazine claiming Turtle Wax is the best car care product out there...

In my opinion you could also use a Carnauba quick detail? Like PB Carnauba?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

catch the pigeo said:


> ive got a nearly full bottle used to do 1 panel
> its rubbish


it is!!! rubbish!!! It was rubbish when it was new, it was built by idiots and its rubbish now!!!


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

supercharged said:


> it is!!! rubbish!!! It was rubbish when it was new, it was built by idiots and its rubbish now!!!


How do we know this?.

I think we are getting trapped into the usual consumer issue that 'expensive is good' and 'cheap is probably rubbish'.

Just like other consumer goods, you can read it on all detailing forums. When a really expensive product comes onto the market, people try hard to like it, whereas if a mass-produced, less expensive product appears, then it is tried, but is looked upon negatively.

Just think about 2 things:

1.) The manufacturers of these mass-produced car polishes and finishes have been in the business for many, many years and certainly have the resources to attract the top research technologists unlike possibly some of the 'boutique' product makers.

2.) Most of the bulk ingredients used in detailing products are very inexpensive.

Just adding a bit of food for thought here.


----------



## shani (Dec 14, 2008)

OK Guys first post on here

My cousin (the fool) bought this Turtlewax Ice and I helped him apply it to his maroon civic. It does feel VERY greasy....but I have to say the finish is very "wet" and I do like that look. It just won't last more than 5 days in this weather. 

Now my car (Black leon) has just had an SRP treatment with a double layer of Collinite 915 to get me through the winter. I love the durability of Colly but would like some more wetness on the final finish after a wash. I'm considering trying the TW Ice over the top of the Colly but don't want it to remove the Colly protection. Anyone know if the TW Ice (with all its solvents) is going to strip my Colly protection? I really don't want to be the first but if it comes to that I'll happily perform a public service. 

Alternatively can anyone suggest a nice wet look product (effectively a final sacrificial layer purely for aesthetics) within the £20 range. If I had my way I'd be buying Dodo Juice Blue velvet (I love the finish I've seen this wax give) but the wife's having none of it. Any suggestions.

Also considering sandwiching a sealent between the SRP and Collinite next time. Suggestions on what to use?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shani said:


> OK Guys first post on here
> 
> My cousin (the fool) bought this Turtlewax Ice and I helped him apply it to his maroon civic. It does feel VERY greasy....but I have to say the finish is very "wet" and I do like that look. It just won't last more than 5 days in this weather.
> 
> ...


As mentioned earlier cheap doesnt mean bad and expensive means good, this is backed up more so by the very nature of your post (sorry if you are a new member it is not to frighten you off) 
Collinite I read good things about and so would expect it to perform winter or not, I have many 'lesser' rated products and they last so why shouldnt collinite 915? A few weeks ago I used some rudewax on a neighbours car and it does give an instant wow factor shine, looking at his car this afternoon, it is still gleaming, ordinarily this product was £8 I got it for £2, TW platinum is also good, personally I cant be swayed to TW ICE spray although the shampoo is good, as others have mentioned other otc products like AG aqua wax or one I dare mention Armoral car wax gel (which can be had for a quid and is usually a £7 product) will do you proud. 
I learn from many posts still as it saves me ordering things to try if people are not totally impressed with them requiring to use other products to top them up (because they are not meeting expectations of those recommending them) .
At the mo my car is wearing the 3m show shine but the AG HD and RG42 both look fine and dandy on vehicles they have been applied to :thumb:

Perhaps others would like to comment?


----------



## shani (Dec 14, 2008)

Avanti many thanks for your post.

I'm well aware that quality and expense do not necessarilly correlate. The TW Ice does give a very nice finish. It's just I rate durability much more over looks as the differences are often marginal on a well prepped surface. I don't use the TW Ice as I do not not want to have to wash and rewax my car every week.

I chose Collinite as a result of the reviews I saw for it on this forum. It's just sometimes, weather and time permitting, I just want to give my finish that extra "bling". But my main concern is that by applying TW Ice over the top of Colllinite, the combination of the solvents used in TW Ice and the mechanical action of applying this would effectively lift some if not most of my Collinite layer. We all know that if you wash your car enough the soaps and mechanical action will lift the wax. The right solvents will do the same thing as the wax isn't chemically bonded to the paint work. 

Anyway the other day on the gadget show I saw the use of nanotechnology where articles place in a large chamber and then exposed to certain molecules in the plasma phase, the molecules chemcally bonded to the surface to provide a very hydrophobic layer. If only I could do that with my car!


----------



## walkmad (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi shani

I use collinite 845, as it has, I feel more bling, may not last quite as long but easy to apply. Or you could top your 915 with something like Pinnacle souveran when the need for extra wetness comes upon you. Clearkote carnauba mouse would bring extra wetness and is so easy to apply, 15 min easy, beadings not so hot, but it has good durability and would make an effective combo with 915 for the winter.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shani said:


> Avanti many thanks for your post.
> 
> I'm well aware that quality and expense do not necessarilly correlate. The TW Ice does give a very nice finish. It's just I rate durability much more over looks as the differences are often marginal on a well prepped surface. I don't use the TW Ice as I do not not want to have to wash and rewax my car every week.
> 
> ...


No probs that is what this forum is supposed be about.:thumb:
The balance is distinguishing the myths from the truths, like you say you chose collinite on the strength of those that have recommended it, since the last post I am dissappointed that nobody has returned to defend the corner, some products are stated as being bad, quotes like they 'used it once and tossed it away' would be great if pics were posted it wouldnt harm anybody or donate it to another user for their opinion, many products I have tried that were listed as 'crap' but infact they turned out pretty damn good eg Simoniz Original is looking good on the durabilty stakes and although I have not tried colly I would guess they are on par, but one is half the price of the other. Shampoo's strip wax? I believe that is another myth (why is it this same shampoo is not used to remove wax residue from black trim?). All you can do is try certain things for yourself and see what the reality of what you experience reveals :thumb:


----------



## shani (Dec 14, 2008)

walkmad said:


> Hi shani
> 
> I use collinite 845, as it has, I feel more bling, may not last quite as long but easy to apply. Or you could top your 915 with something like Pinnacle souveran when the need for extra wetness comes upon you. Clearkote carnauba mouse would bring extra wetness and is so easy to apply, 15 min easy, beadings not so hot, but it has good durability and would make an effective combo with 915 for the winter.


Carnuba mouse.......Is it good enough to eat! Many thanks for the recommendations. I think this weekend if its dry I'm going to try the TW Ice over the 915 so my wallet doesn't feel the pinch. I will let you guys know how i get on. If it doesn't last it'll just give me an excuse to clay bar and reapply the SRP (maybe do a better job with it this time) and 915 again .


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

toods said:


> How do we know this?.
> 
> I think we are getting trapped into the usual consumer issue that 'expensive is good' and 'cheap is probably rubbish'.
> 
> ...


Are but we could say you were being trapped by the usual consumer issue that because a company is large and has been around for a long time their products must be good.....


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I got the paste wax when I was in america and have found that quite good.


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

turtle wax ice paste is fantastic you can wax plastic too!! and it lasts!! one coat is on 10th week with over 20 washes its still beading very well this is not to be laughted at. available in uk soon...http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,1,5


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

gt5500 said:


> Are but we could say you were being trapped by the usual consumer issue that because a company is large and has been around for a long time their products must be good.....


I dont think anybody is saying the products must be good, they are just saying they are not necessarily bad.


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I dont think anybody is saying the products must be good, they are just saying they are not necessarily bad.


Yes, I think what a few of us are saying is don't be prejudiced against a mass-produced product just because it is so. No large company would not wish to compromise on quality unless there was a big financial advantage. Remember, most of the bulk ingredients of our detailing products, with the possible exception of Carnauba wax, are relatively cheap.

*Bill.*


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

jonny feel good said:


> turtle wax ice paste is fantastic you can wax plastic too!! and it lasts!! one coat is on 10th week with over 20 washes its still beading very well this is not to be laughted at. available in uk soon...
> http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,1,5


I have 2 coats on the car, been on for about 8 weeks now and still going strong. I have been impressed with it.


----------



## shani (Dec 14, 2008)

TW Ice in a paste version is very appealing. I did put a layer of the TW Ice liquid polish on my black leon today. Managed to rope my cousin into helping me out but the finish wasn't as good as it was on his maroon civic. Bit disappointed.......

Now I don't know why the finish isn't as good:
- different paint
- different colour
- my car already had an SRP treatment with two layers of 915 topped of just a couple of weeks ago my cousins didn't have any polish or LSP when he applied the TW Ice.

Just too many variables. Anyway both my cousin and I had noticed that the TW Ice was really greasy last time we used it and it does seem to attract a lot of dirt, more so than normal. So......

I bottled it and ended up putting a layer of 915 over it again! At least my ccars really well protected now!

But we did apply it by hand, first time I've done that. I know the 915 has probably got some not very nice chemicals but my hands were not covered any more than using the TW Ice with the applicator (the supplied applicator gets very damp very quickly!). 

Intreresting experience waxing by hand. Definately use a lot more product, and the application isn't anywher as even but I honestly I think I probably would do it by hand again. OK buffing out is slightly more difficult you just get to feel your paint and I think it would give you a good idea of when you might need to clay again.


----------



## toods (Nov 2, 2008)

rr dave said:


> I have 2 coats on the car, been on for about 8 weeks now and still going strong. I have been impressed with it.


This product 'looks' (from description and appearance in tin) like it's a synthetic paste sealant along the lines of FK1000P. Should be interesting to try when available here.

*Bill.*


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Just got mine out the garage and here's some spiel off the box... - 

"Introducing the most revolutionary paste car polish ever created to make your car shine. ICE synthertic car polish is the result of years of research at the laboratories of turtle wax. The incredible discovery of unique synthetic polymers allows you to quickly and easily wax your car and make it shine like never before. Guaranteed."

further on...

"With ICE you can shine all exterior surfaces of your car including rubber mouldings, plastic trim, door handles, headlight and taillight lenses with no white residue left behind."

"because ICE is synthetic and goes on clear you can apply it directly in sunlight or on a hot surface with no negative effect whatsoever."


I like it and will be using it again finding it durable and it giving a good shine. I'l probably try a side by side comparison with colli 476 next as I really like that wax also but I am a complete novice who just like's to try different products and I look forward to an experienced member trying the ICE paste and getting their verdict on it.


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

I feel that a lot depends on the user. I can put on a layer of LSP every week. It gives me the satisfaction. Guess in my case, durability is not that big an issue. Yet I just bought #476 and #915. Owning and using them also gives me some satisfaction. If it beads like it is said here, protects like months as it is said here, it will be even more satisfaction. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

If you're wanting to use a sealant which you can spray all over without worrying about windows/seals etc, why not try Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Jett Trigger?

I have been using this for a few months now and it is a piece of cake to apply. Spray on a panel, wipe all over with a mf cloth til product is worked in, the turn cloth over and buff to a shine. No white residue or anything. And its incredibly durable. Multiple layers are easy too.

£12 ish from Polished Bliss. Bargain - yet you're using a product with a specialist name, not your mass produced bottles that some people will scoff at.

Just my thoughts there.:thumb:


----------

